# Look what I stumbled across.



## GAJoe (Oct 28, 2017)

I was in a local tire shop getting my tires rotated and looked on my phone for some hunting info and what did I see? 

http://georgiawildlife.com/

They used my images


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2017)

This is becoming a recurring theme!  Congratulations!


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 31, 2017)

With your permission I hope.. Congrats if so!!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice!  (Agreed Sea dawg1978).


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, it was with my permission.
Thanks guys!


----------

